# Cat likes and dislikes



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is my situation. I currently run a 1993 25 ft. Hydra-Sport with 95 225 John. Good motors but gas hogs. I was looking to repower this winter with Suzuki 225's. I am not sure if it is worth spending 30 grand for new motors.

My intentions are looking into buying a cat. I want a softer ride and longer range. Speed is not as big of a factor as it used to be. I will not be able to buy a new boat, so it will have to be used.

My question is, those of you that have cats, what do you like about them and what do you not like about them. I do not want this to turn into a cat vs. mono hull debate. I want a cat vs. cat discussion. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't like cats in the house.


----------



## JellyFish (Jul 23, 2004)

*With apologizes to Gary P Nunn*

You ask me what I like about catamarans

I tell you it's the wide open spaces

Everything between the walk through transom and the giant fore deck

It's the nice smooth ride on the way out

It's napping in the bow on the way in

It's the tons of storage and lots of places to set down.

It's a little different to steer and it's a different kind of roll 

in a quartering sea

You ask me what I like about catamarans

I tell you to try one then make up your own mind

Most everything you've heard about them is true.

You ask me what I like about catamarans
We could be here all night long.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

Go to the capital of sportfishing in the Gulf, Venice Louisiana, and look at what 90% of the guides are running. The ones that are not running cats are sponsored by monohulls. I worked as a deckhand for reel peace back in college and feel in love with cats. I own a 27 world cat with 200 hondas and I would not trade it for anything. I am also a glacier bay fan, just love the speed the world cat offers. 3 feet = 30 Knots! But I have to say I am a fan of any boat that can get me 100+ miles offshore. Good Luck!


----------



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

Pktdeace,

Have you had any issues with your Worldcat? How much fuel can you hold? How is your MPG? I'm tired of my poor mileage and my crew complaining about thier knees and backs the next day. Will the cat fix alot of this? Thanks


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

Tell old sleeveless to quit bellyacheing about his knees and back


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Cats are good in a head sea, worthless in a following sea, and worthless in a side/trough sea. They are alright on speed, if you are going to get one, go with a World Cat for several reasons. The semi-planing hull is more fuel efficient and faster, the lines are nice on the World Cat, and the quality is great. 

If you want a V-hull with the same ride, u will need to get a rig over 30 ft. to accomodate that.

Just my .02**

Josh


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Cat Boats*

keydup,

I charter a Pro-Kat out of Matty and love the boat. It rides well and as the others have said, has lots of room. I run Yammy 225 4-strokes (came on the boat) and they have been great but I would look at Suzuki's or Honda. Both are fantastic motors. My customers love the stability once we're on a spot and storage is great.

Comfy ride, beamy boat. You will do fine in a kat. Good luck !

Tight Lines,

Capt. Carman


----------



## keydup (Jan 10, 2007)

I like your girlfriend....Otto


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

In your situation I would go with a 27' World Cat with 225 hondas. I think you would be very happy.

Josh


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> worthless in a following sea, and worthless in a side/trough sea


not sure where that myth comes from,but i hear it alot. full displacement cats are a little squirly in some beam sea situations, mine runs a following sea as good as any boat of comperable size, and it absolutly eats a beam sea , i know this is going to sound crude but it has alot to do with who is driving it,they like alot of trim in some situations that monohulls would use none and be digging tabs, and do go aganst some things that a monohull has tought you ,there is a slight learning curve, they all have the strong points you just have to figure out what suits your needs, i happen to like the kats, and will probably buy another when im finished with this one.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

We owned a 26' Glacier Bay for 5 years. GBs have full displacement hulls, so they ride differently than other cat models with semi-displacement or planing hulls. As everyone says, it's the softest ride you'll ever experience. We never got pounded once, no matter how big the seas. I think to say a cat is _worthless_ in following and quartering seas is a bit strong, but I admit that I never got used to the ride in those conditions. The hull tends to roll a bit. Playing with the trim never seemed to eliminate that action. I'd say you trade the pounding of a monohull (which can be painful or irritating at the least) for the roll of a cat (that's just an unnatural feeling). The space on the GB was excellent - huge fish boxes and lots of dry storage. Unless you're a speed demon, cats go plenty fast enough for most people.

We sold the GB recently and bought a 32' monohull. The ride in the 32' is excellent, but it took a lot more boat to get the ride of a 26' cat.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

We have a 30 ft Hydrocat and love it. Our only negatives- 1 mile per gallon (twin Yam 250 2 strokes) and even on a flat day, we still run 28 miles per hour.


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

_Cats are good in a head sea, worthless in a following sea, and worthless in a side/trough sea._

As was stated earlier, engine trim on a worldcat will eliminate the roll in a beam or following sea. Take a test ride with a dealer, all WC dealers provide free demo rides, and play with the trim. I own a WC 250SF with 150 Hondas and will be upgrading to a 33TE before long. At cruise, 4500rpm, 28 knots, I get about 1.7-2mpg. WOT loaded is 34knots, 38knots light.

I have ridden in many cats, and the GB will ride a little better than the WC, but will roll more in a following and beam sea......not to mention be a little slower. ProKats have tons of room and are fast, but due to the full planing hull, you sacrifice some of the smooth ride. I found the WC to be the perfect combination, of ride, speed, looks, and fit and finish...........not to mention facotry support is second to none.

If buying a used boat, check to see if the hull warranty will transfer. Normally, if you are the second owner, the warranty will transfer, but will not to the third.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Pktdeace said:


> I am also a glacier bay fan, just love the speed the world cat offers. 3 feet = 30 Knots!


My Fountain has no problem with 3 foot seas and 30 knots... and when it is flat out, I'll be going double that. So who has the advantage? Of course cats are good in rough seas... any decent sized boat going that slow in those seas would be. 

In my opinion, there are too many days I can go out and run 40 knots and higher to justify having a cat.


----------



## bluewateraggie01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hawgs, I second that.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

hawgs said:


> Of course cats are good in rough seas... any decent sized boat going that slow in those seas would be.


I think this statement just might have a little truth to it. :wink:


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you had any issues with your Worldcat? How much fuel can you hold? How is your MPG? I'm tired of my poor mileage and my crew complaining about thier knees and backs the next day. Will the cat fix alot of this? Thanks

I have had issues with my worldcat, Monday thru Friday I am depressed, it makes me go way further offshore than I had previously ever felt comfortable going, and now my 60 year old dad wants to go fishing everytime I go! I love the boat. I hold 240 gallons of fuel and I honest to god get over 2 mpg at 30 knots. And to Hawg my boat will top out at 50 mph with a light load, it will barely do it but it can do it. And how many times on Sat. and Sun have you ran 60 mph this summer? I fish weekends and I like being able to go whenever I want. I am sure getting .5 mpg at 60 is fun but I have a friend with a hydrostream for that. Like I said I do not dislike monohulls I own a topaz in Venice that I love, but I have NEVER been on a boat that does everything quite as well as my world cat. And that following sea stuff is **** I have no idea what these people are talking about, anyone that says that has never driven a 27 worldcat. Keydup just take a ride on one. That is all it will take.


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I went to Venice and now I own a Cat boat! I fish on a Team Fountain boat with an exceptional ride and still have an achng back after a day. Not in my Pro Kat! Plus the fountain is not that much faster. I can run 52 kts, not that I like to. Fast is fun, but in my opinion very dangerous on any boat, even on smooth days. Just like to go have a nice comfortable day and a very reasonable speed, good gas milage, and smooth ride. I must say I do like to take the Fountain out and play every now and then, the cat feel is very different.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Calmday said:


> I think this statement just might have a little truth to it. :wink:


YEP
fuel burn is the major diff., i have never owned a monohull with outboards that liked 18 knts,but the displacement cats love it , and get great fuel economy, there is a trade off , no matter what you buy, 
if there was a perfect boat we would all be running it.at least i know you and i would







,, tell your better half i said hello, and as soon as she teaches you how to drive that new boat, i want a ride on it


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

We have a World Cat 266SC - (cuddy cabin model) w/ EFI 2 strokes. Now that I've made some progress in learning how to trim for best ride, we are really enjoying the boat. We can't run quite as fast as the SF models in bigger waves without taking some abuse, but just slowing down a knot or two can really improve the ride. 

Only thing I'd like to change is more range, but that's not a problem for newer boats with 4 strokes...we're looking at repowering this winter to solve that problem...

More power to the guys that want to run faster, but 30 knots is plenty for me and the family...even in flat calm the wife doesn't really like it when I run faster than that anyway. No problems in beam and following seas...

-KD


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a 2660cc prokat
likes
ride... its a planing hull so its faster than the displacement or semi displacement not as smooth as those but definetly a lot smoother than a mono by a long shot!

fuel capacity... 252 gals and i get an average of 2mpg running a full crew (6 250 lb people) 300lbs ice and all gear needed at about 35mph at about 4300rpm with 150 4 stroke yamahas. it will top out at 48 mph might do better with a better prop i'm running a 4 bladed prop instead of three.

space... plenty and more to spare 9ft 4 beam 27 ft long
price.....thousands less than the other two brands!

dislikes...
having to trailer that bad boy around, and making the notes on it!!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I have to ask this. I don't run a cat, I have a 31' Fountain. I read this thread and noticed no one mentioned Twin Vee cats. Why? I have looked at the 29' with 250 Suzuki's. Rod storage to spare, more room than even I could fill, not a lot of frills but seemed like a good fishing machine. Dealer claimed it should get 2mpg or more if you run it right. He also claimed you can run it 30+ mph in 3-4' seas. Again I have not run one but would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

you get what you pay for. The older ones had some problems but the new ones have come a long way from what I here.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

tokavi said:


> I have to ask this. I don't run a cat, I have a 31' Fountain. I read this thread and noticed no one mentioned Twin Vee cats. Why? I have looked at the 29' with 250 Suzuki's. Rod storage to spare, more room than even I could fill, not a lot of frills but seemed like a good fishing machine. Dealer claimed it should get 2mpg or more if you run it right. He also claimed you can run it 30+ mph in 3-4' seas. Again I have not run one but would appreciate any feedback.


I know that some of the guides out of venice ran them for a while and the concensus was that they just did not hold up well to the rigors of the gulf of mexico's conditions.(also not a lot of bells and whistles) I have no personal exp with them.. just telling you what I have heard. I have been looking real hard at cats for the past couple of years. just need to win the lotto....


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

looked at 2 of them and both had major stress cracks running along the inside of the tunnel where the sponsons meet the top of the tunnel. Anyone else had this problem? These two were admittedly fished very hard.


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

28' Pro Kat with twin 250 yamahas---nuff said


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Voodoo2448 said:


> 28' Pro Kat with twin 250 yamahas---nuff said


I second that!


----------



## Mizzle (Nov 1, 2005)

*Twin Vee*

I have a 22' Twin Vee and haven't had any structural problems. I don't run the boat too hard and rarely go out in seas over 4 feet though. If needed, I am fairly certain that I can take it anywhere other 22 foot cats can go with the same results. Also, I have never ridden in a mono under 25' that has a ride like it. By the way, I top out at 47mph w/ twin 115 evinrudes...

When we were in Venice last summer I saw numerous 30'+ Twin Vees run by guides. Everyone of them that came in had a few sleeping passengers on bean bags in the back. Out of Grand Isle this summer we saw allot more ProKats (very nice looking boats), but still plenty of Twin Vees.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I also have a 2001 22' Twin Vee and haven't had any structural problems. The year models to steer away from based upon posts I've seen on THT are 2003 and some 2004. In 2003 the original owner sold the company, and it appears quality suffered in the transition. That seems to be resolved in the 2005 and later hulls.


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

26' GB- we go out comfortably in anything less than 7' seas.


----------



## Bigilo (Jun 27, 2007)

27' world cat with twin 130 hondas, she's slow but I get incredible gas miliage and I "feel" safer on her than I ever did on my old 25' mako cuddy. Keep the nose trimed up and the weight in the back and I have elimated the snap roll problem that I felt was the biggest disadvantage to cats. My next boat will be a bigger cat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i've owned a cat before, the only complaint if you want to call it one was it just wouldn' run as fast as some mono hulls. as we all know the gulf rarely gives you those days where you can run wide open anyway. if you are looking to save your back, invest in a product called a foot cushion made by a company out in katy, do your homework on the hull of the cat you are thinking about buying, because as we all know as far as boats are concerned there are "hulls" and there are hulls. good luck. peace and GOD bless.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Ive been thinking about getting one also-----------this has been helpful, but I think that i have to try one first before I buy. Any suggestions on who-----freeport or galveston area-----would like to ride a world cat.


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

Check with:

Gulf Coast Marine, Inc.Billy Holmes [ email ]P: (361) 937-780010121 S Padre Island DrF: (361) 937-7807Corpus Christi, TX 78418 Heritage Marine & OutdoorsRick Rodgers [ email ]P: (409) 861-41186010 College St.F: (409) 861-4119Beaumont, TX 77707

Either Worldcat dealer and will give you a test ride. Also, for cat info check the worldcat forums @http://forums.worldcat.com/index.jspa


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Check out this Catamaran from around Tampa. The 263 has my interest. http://calcuttaboats.com/


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

check out the cat cay 53 catameran...........42 kt cruise at 70 gph.....................i don't know if they have sold one yet though


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

or throw some outriggers on this bad boy


----------



## bighead (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm lucky to get to fish off of a '03 Twin Vee 26 Extreme that belongs to my buddy. It's a very functional boat and a joy to fish from but like Bret said, not alot of bells and whistles. It's the older low sided model and looks kind of funny but that has never been a problem. Stable at rest, the ride is nice, the Suzuki 115 four strokes smooth and efficient but maybe a little under powered. Gets around 2mpg on good days. Cruise speed is about 25knots. Wish it had a built in fish box and tackle center.


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Twin Vee*

Personal preference would be Twin Vee Pilot House


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Cat speed*

A 270 TE World Cat with twin 225 Hondas will approach 52 MPH. I don't consider that slow offshore.



hawgs said:


> My Fountain has no problem with 3 foot seas and 30 knots... and when it is flat out, I'll be going double that. So who has the advantage? Of course cats are good in rough seas... any decent sized boat going that slow in those seas would be.
> 
> In my opinion, there are too many days I can go out and run 40 knots and higher to justify having a cat.


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*World Cat Demo Day*

Heritage Marine is hosting a demo day next Saturday July 7th out of Galveston. At this time I expect to have a 250 DC and 330 TE available to sea trial. Most all other demos have been done with our 270 TE in the past. I have one ready, but wanted to offer a different choice. Give us a call if you would like to ride.
409-861-4118 ask for Rick



Gamblinhand said:


> Ive been thinking about getting one also-----------this has been helpful, but I think that i have to try one first before I buy. Any suggestions on who-----freeport or galveston area-----would like to ride a world cat.


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Catamaran Hull Design*

There has been alot discussed on the forum about cat hull design. Some true, some close and some outlandish. I will try to be as unbiased as a dealer can be and explain the difference. There are three primary hull designs. Displacement, Semi-Displacment and Planing. They can be distinguished from one another easily by viewing the boat from the stern. A displacement hull will have deep U shaped sponsons, and Semi-Displacement shallower and wider U shapes and a planing hull looks like two monohulls side by side. A planing hull does exactly that, it planes easily. The advantage is good hp/speed ratio and good fuel mileage. Disadvantage is that there is a lot of flat surfaces to "slap" the water. A displacement hull sits low in the water with very little to no ability to plane due to no horizontal surfaces. This keeps the bow down in the water regardless of engine trim. One tendency of this hull is bow steer since there is a vertical surface striking the wave and being influenced one way or the other. Most everyone has mentioned they ride great but are slower than the other two. With more fiberglass in the water, there is greater drag thus lower fuel economy and speed. You may notice a displacement hull of equal length will have less hp on the transom and that is b/c the hull will only go so fast and after that the power is wasted. The semi-displacement tends to give the best of both worlds. The boat responds to engine trim without the aid of trim tabs. The bow rises to get the front vertical parts of the bow up to prevent bow steer, there is less boat in the water to reduce drag thus improve speed and fuel ecomomy. If you want the displacement ride, trim the engines down to drop the bow. The boat will slow down and ride more like a displacement hull.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Calcutta 263*

dang, that Calcutta 263 is one sweet looking ride.
BoatTest.com shows the test results running twin 90 hp Honda 4 strokes.
3500 rpm's, 19.9 mph, 5.3 GPH, 3.78 MPG for a 429 mile range at cruise
6100 rpm's, 39.5 mph, 20.0GPH, 1.98 MPG for a 224 mile range at WOT !
Unique Transom Design with Fold Down Wall 
Forward 350-quart fishbox

http://www.boattest.com/boats/1452/test_results.aspx



bigwahoo said:


> Check out this Catamaran from around Tampa. The 263 has my interest. http://calcuttaboats.com/


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

Very thorough Cat-Man. You might be the person to ask this...Are cats more likely than mono-hulls to flip? I watched a guy go out on a very normal day and within 10 miles managed to flip his cat somehow. I haven't seem this issue addressed in this thread, but I know lots of people have that opinion. What are your thoughts? I've always thought I wanted a cat, but this one issue has me hesitant.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have personally been out in 10-12' sea conditions a couple of times in a few different cat hulls, glacier bay and custom alum hull and never felt like I was gonna flip over, there are some stupid enough out there to accomplish flipping any style hull....


----------



## Didjman (Aug 30, 2005)

Cheers to that. Those are the same boys that make it fun to sit at the ramp and have a beer 'bout haulin' in time! Regardless, where did the rumor or myth come from?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Cats and Dogs*

I have owned a 26.5 Pro Cat for the last four years and a 25 foot Wellcraft prior to my current boat. I can go about 10 knots faster in the same seas with my cat as compared to the Wellcraft. I have heard that the World Cat has a smoother ride. If you have steep 3 footers, you have to slow down in a Pro Cat.....or you leave the water. Riding back with the waves is unbelieveable - even with three footers, I can return over 30 mph. We just upgraded from twin 115 Optimax Mercs to the new 150 Optimax. On some trips, our gas mileage approaches three miles per gallon. Five people can fish on our boat, which greatly cuts down on the sharing costs among friends. I personally would not go back to a single hull.


----------



## JellyFish (Jul 23, 2004)

*Exactly*

Mont can we get a cat board?






> I have owned a 26.5 Pro Cat for the last four years and a





> 25 foot Wellcraft prior to my current boat. I can go about 10 knots faster in the same seas with my cat as compared to the Wellcraft.


 



That's the point; a cat of similar size compared to a mono hull will ride smoother better and faster in most real life off shore conditions. Unless it's dead flat calm a cat (my cat) will leave a 25 mono hull at the jetties and they can't catch up.



One other comment before I go spend another day of vacation watchin it rain. I've fished out of Venice on a Glacier Bay (displacement hull) and it wasn't any smoother or drier than my Sport Cat (semi displacement hull). As a matter of fact it was the roughest wettest day I've ever spent on a boat. I was surprised and pleased because the Sport Cat cost about half what the GB cost at the time.


----------



## Damon (Feb 12, 2007)

Keyed up,

I still own a 2596 hydra sports with twin 200's. Great boat but pounds like a mo fo. Switched to a cat boat 2 1/2 yrs. ago and now I very seldom worry about how rough it is. As long as it's not ridiculous. The cat boats will eat up a 3ft. chop. Once you get over 3ft. you will start to feel it. In a side sea no problem up to five footers as long as it is uniform. Head into 4ft or better you more than likely will think twice about going if it is less than 4 seconds apart. Right now I have a 32ft. Twin Vee. Awesome ride and is such a joy to fish in day after day. I run a charter service out of Venice and just about every charter captain is running a cat now if that helps you out. It sucks for the guys who had them first because now we can't offer anything different than the new guys showing up, as far as boats go. The cat hull will burn more gas than a mono hull since most are displacement hulls but a little more gas for an incredibly smooth ride will make your day far more pleasent. If you do repower go with Yamaha Four strokes. The yamahas are getting close to 2000 hrs. before head replacement while the suzukis are toppping out around 1400 for most of the boats. I lost a head on a 250 etec at 1400 hrs. the other one is still going strong. Also, the suzukis need oil after a long day of fishing while the yamahas do not. I have 250 etecs right now mainly for speed and power. On 1 engine I can come in at 25 mph which is a lot faster than the other boats just like mine with four strokes. But, the fours do burn less fuel. Go with the cat you won't be dissapointed. If you can pick your days, slick calm ones, go with the mono hull. Go with the yamahas for longevitiy. Hope this helps you out. If you need any other info. shoot me an email.

Damon McKnight


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

suzukis need oil after a hard day of fishing? i assume this is not the 4 stroke.


----------



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Damon-

Good post re engine longevity and quality of ride in different sea conditions. I fished with Eddie in the GB 26' and ended up buying a used one a year later- couldn't be happier. It will take anything under 5' with no pounding and a great ride at a decent speed.

Nick
26' GB 'Gato Malo'


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Cat flipping*

The only reason I have ever seen a cat flip is b/c it had a hole knocked in one side and took on water in one hull only. I know WC are foam filled where space is not used for fish boxes or fuel tanks and will not sink. I have never heard of one flipping due to rough water although I would imagine anything is possible.



Didjman said:


> Very thorough Cat-Man. You might be the person to ask this...Are cats more likely than mono-hulls to flip? I watched a guy go out on a very normal day and within 10 miles managed to flip his cat somehow. I haven't seem this issue addressed in this thread, but I know lots of people have that opinion. What are your thoughts? I've always thought I wanted a cat, but this one issue has me hesitant.


----------



## Damon (Feb 12, 2007)

Aggie,

I am talking about the Suzuki four strokes. After a hard day of fishing the guys I am friends with need to add oil. Sometimes up to a quart. I've seen it on the yamahas to but those were neglected engines. One capt. never changes his oil in the yamahas, just adds as he needs it. The capt.s with suzukis do take care of the engines but still have to add oil at the end of the day. 

As far as a cat flipping over. Just about everyone in our area fishes cat boats. Some on days way to rough to be out in and I have never once heard of anyone mentioning we almost flipped over. I have been on the world cat, twin vee, and glacier bay. Of course more familiar with the twin vee but never once have I even thought the boat may flip. As a matter of fact the boat is more stable than any mono hull I have been on. If you notice on a a mono hull, when everyone goes to one side of the boat it leans hard in that direction. On the cats, there is hardly any lean. Same thing while your running as well. I use to call guys over 250lbs. my automatic trim tab. I saw a video of a cat in Australia that I guess was the australian coast guard. They were going out into breakers thru the pass trying to rescue someone that had broken down in what looked to be 12ft. breaking seas about 5 seconds apart. Oddly enough it was a sailboat that had flipped and they aren't supposed to at all. That should have been their warning sign not to go. They made it past the first couple and then got turned sidewards towards the next wave coming in and it rolled him hard. This is a bad example because I think it would have rolled any boat. It may have just spun a mono hull around, but this is the only time I have ever seen or heard of a cat flipping due to sea conditions. A hydro cat did sink out of venice because a pontoon filled up with water. They ran in circles for some reason, got caught sidewards in about a 3 ft. sea and somehow sunk them. If they would have ran straight back they would have made it in, instead of getting caught sidewards. The offshore version 22ft. or larger, of any cat boat I feel would be very hard, if not impossible to flip with everyday safe use.


----------



## proets (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a sportcat (2002). They are no longer made. Mine is a 27' walk around cabin. I am very happy with it. Great ride. Great range with 225 gal. I have close to 400 mile range. Twin 225 Honda's are great too. Drift fishing in a cat in 4 to 5 ft sea is difficult. With the two hulls you go up and down almost as if you are bucking each wave twice, and it is easy to loose your ballance. Fuel consumption on the World Cat would be better than I get. For its size it is difficult to beat. I aggree that if I have to replace mine with a deep V I will have to go to a 32' or bigger boat to get the same use I am getting now.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

This post made me run down and check the oil..I had not done so in a couple of trips and there is a drop in the oil level. 1 more thing to watch.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Cat Man said:


> I know WC are foam filled where space is not used for fish boxes or fuel tanks and will not sink.


I went to the World Cat website and it says nothing about being foam filled. The only one that I know of is Twin Vee.


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

There has been one guy on the World Cat forums complaining about his 4S Suzukis burning oil and not being able to get factory help to fix it. Alot of other folks saying theirs don't use any oil at all...makes you wonder if it is a break in issue, or if there was a lapse in QC...


----------

